# states with no building codes ...



## sgl42

seems to be a common question, and just stumbled across the following info:



> http://earthbagbuilding.wordpress.com/2010/05/30/to-code-or-not-to-code/
> 
> I scanned through a new e-book titled &#8220;No Building Codes: A Guide to States with No Building Codes&#8221;, written by Terry Herb, to see what he has to say. Most states do have mandatory building codes, but there are still 15 states where the existence of codes is a matter of local jurisdiction. Often it is the larger cities that opt for control of building practice, while the the more rural areas are freer. This is true in Alabama, Arkansas, Hawaii, Michigan, Missouri, North Dakota, South Dakota, and Wyoming.
> 
> Some states have just a few counties that have yet to establish code requirements. In Arizona there is only one such county (Greenlee); in California there are three (Mendocino, Humbolt, and Nevada) that have adopted the liberal &#8220;Limited Density Rural Dwellings&#8221; program; Colorado has 15 open counties (including Saguache county where I live); Iowa has eight free counties; Mississippi is mostly free, except for coastal areas where wind and flood codes are enforced.
> 
> Special cases are Tennessee, which is now in transition from having no codes to having mandatory control, and Texas, which does have state codes, but enforcement seems to be very lax. Of course the situation is always changing, so it behooves anyone planning to move to a code-free region to find out specifically what the situation is there.
> 
> The book that provided this information contains a wealth of other related advise and data that is well worth the price of the book, and since it is an e-book it can easily be kept up to date.


following the links, looks like the ebook costs $20. haven't read the book, but the summary info above should give you a running start at which states to begin thinking about, if that is something you're interested in.

--sgl


----------



## Minelson

Yes...When we moved here I asked about codes and they looked at my like "huh?" One more reason why we like it here


----------



## SpaceCadet12364

I believe they have building codes within the city limits here, but out in the county area, I'm pretty sure just about anything goes.


----------



## HermitJohn

One thing that is pushing adoption of zoning and building codes even in very rural counties is that obnoxious buisnesses like giant corporate confinement hog lots and like try to take advantage of lax regulations and move into such an area creating all sorts of environmental messes. This forces local officials to adopt zoning in order to regulate these buisinesses.


----------



## RonM

I think W Va is pretty liberal in building codes


----------



## TnAndy

*"Special cases are Tennessee, which is now in transition from having no codes to having mandatory control"*

Hmmm.....seems to be a glaring inaccuracy.....and I keep a pretty close eye on such things. 

Cities and towns in TN have codes, and have for as long as I've been here. (30 years) 

Most of the counties have adopted zoning or the FEDS won't sell flood insurance.....so, for example, in our county, you have to get a zoning permit, which simply states that if you decide to build in a known flood zone, you agree to put the first floor above a certain year ( I believe it's the 20 year flood ) stage.....but they don't actually come out and check.

There has ALWAYS been electrical permitting, done by State inspector in the county ( State Dept of Insurance...my guess is the insurance companies demanded it years ago ) but you can buy your own permit and do your own wiring....inspections apply.

There has always been permitting for septic systems.....done by the State Dept of Health.....though this is kinda lax.....I've put several systems in and just "done it", including two at my current home. That may vary by area.

But as to a general building code, in the counties, there is none ( with the exception of a couple counties like Shelby....Memphis...that have gone 'metro'.....the whole county IS Memphis )


----------



## Wolf mom

House not built to UBC? What about getting a loan? What about resale?

Here's the difference in a nut shell between zoning and building codes:

http://www.ci.berkeley.ca.us/contentdisplay.aspx?id=718

I wouldn't want many, if any, zoning codes, but I sure would want my house built to Uniform Building Codes especially if there was a chance I'd have to sell sometime.


----------



## palani

You might want to consider not engaging your shelter in commerce. You might find that the wording used makes certain things exempt by their nature.


----------



## Macybaby

I think a person is wrong not to try to follow UBC as much as possible. I say "as much as possible" because I live in a 130 year old house and there are a few things where the only way to bring the house fully to code would have been to tear it down and start over.

What I love most about South Dakota is that I can do pretty much what I want without going through a long process to get permission to do so. There are some rules and regulations (most set at the county level) but they are easy to follow and unless you want to do something way out of the ordinary, it won't be a problem.

But I often hear of people in other states that need to pull multiple permits to do an indoor remodel project that does not change anything on the exterior, and it can take them months to get it all taken care of, and then there are tons of inspections but the inspector can't be held liable if they miss something.

I also believe the permits and all they entail make since in higher density population areas. I'm sure the City of Sioux Falls has tons of regulations a resident must follow.

Cathy


----------



## CamM

I agree with the usefulness of building codes. Their purpose is to protect the occupants and give the builders something to hold themselves to. Modern zoning in most places, however, is very poor with the isolation of public and business buildings from residential, although it does serve a few purposes.


----------



## sgl42

TnAndy said:


> *"Special cases are Tennessee, which is now in transition from having no codes to having mandatory control"*
> 
> Hmmm.....seems to be a glaring inaccuracy.....and I keep a pretty close eye on such things.
> 
> Cities and towns in TN have codes, and have for as long as I've been here. (30 years)


as i read it, it was saying that TN had no STATE-level building codes, but that that was changing, and there was soon to be STATE-level codes. as the post stated, even in the states with no state level codes often had codes from smaller jurisdictions (ie, counties and cities).

re: comments about codes being useful
from the original blog entry i linked to:


> http://earthbagbuilding.wordpress.com/2010/05/30/to-code-or-not-to-code/
> 
> Since I have lived in a code-free county for many years, I have witnessed the effect that this has had on the type of building being done. One might think that with this freedom would come much sloppy and irresponsible construction, and there is certainly some of this&#8230;but not much. Most people want to live in a safe, durable home that will hold its value over time, so most building is just as carefully researched and executed as in areas with codes. The main difference is that there is greater diversity in styles and materials choices, with many people opting for more sustainable and natural approaches to building.
> 
> Where I live you can easily find homes built with strawbales, earthbags, adobe, cordwood, rammed earth, and recycled materials. It actually seems that people here are being more responsible, since they are actively seeking to live more sustainably. This attitude is slowing moving more into the mainstream; California is the first state that has actually adopted new green building codes.
> 
> I lived in Mexico for many years, and building codes are virtually unknown there. They don&#8217;t really need them because building practice is so standardized that the same methods are in use from one end of the country to the other. That cultural uniformity assures that most buildings are actually built to high seismic standards, with reinforced concrete bond beams and columns and masonry infill. Nobody has fire insurance because their buildings will not burn. Obviously building codes do not necessary make for safer buildings.


also note that the original blog is about earthbag building. this is a technology that isn't part of the mainstream, so that it won't meet code in many places without some sort of waiver, or signoff from an architect. and that's one problem with codes, in that it's very expensive and time consuming, if not impossible, to try anything innovative, or out of the mainstream.

eg, code requires you to have a openable window in your bedrooms, in order to escape from a fire. but if you build an underground house, and build it out of concrete which doesn't burn, does it make sense to have to follow that rule? 

so, were i to be building myself in the absence of code requirements, i'd certainly look at the codes, try to understand their purpose, and do what is safe and makes sense. but if something doesn't make sense for the technology i'm using, i would simply not follow it, and would not have to abandon everything because of bureaucrats without brains following a bunch of rules they don't understand. 

from my perspective, i've heard of too many instances where the codes seem to be written to help the building industry, not the homeowners. and too many instances where the codes are used to extract permit fees, rather than protect homeowners from builders taking shortcuts. i'd prefer to decide for myself. that's why i visit a homesteading forum to begin with.

--sgl


----------



## RiverPines

State codes I dont think are that much to worry about.
Its the county and township thats the worry!

Wisconsin as a state isnt bad but some counties and townships can be terrible with over regulation.

The last township I lived in didnt even allow a small picket fence with out paid for permits and permission from the people of the town. If during your meeting at town hall, the people voted against your little white picket fence, you were out of luck.
The worse part is township includes the rural people. So it didnt matter if you lived out of town, as I did. You still had to follow the townships codes and ordinances. Even farms had to pay for applying and permits to put up field fencing!
I hated that township and that was one of the reasons why we moved out of the area.

So even if the state seems lax.....watch those counties and township ordinances and codes.


----------



## SirDude

I'm glad you posted this, I'm just about to start doing some research on this for the different areas on my wish list. 

As a tradesmen, I'm not against building codes so much, it's all the red tape, the cost, and then the big-brother effect afterwards. Then some things, like non-structure remodeling is a joke. Last year I moved an interior door opening on a customer's master bedroom, and with all the permit, architecture, and inspection head-aches it made the job way more costly for the home owner. 

Then there's times when I think there should be something in place. When my in-laws where buying their house in Mena, AR there was this running joke about "the house(s) Skip built" because this local guy would build one house pretty nice, then the next house if he wanted to save money he would use particle-board for exterior uses, etc. The houses looked and felt find for the first year or so, but it doesn't take long for that stuff to fall apart as some of his houses were doing when the in-laws were in the market. 

Then there's the cases where someone comes out with a new product and the first people to use it have to jump through hoops and pay through the nose for the right to use those products. Well that maybe all find and dandy for Mr and Mrs Bigbucks, but if the person using it is doing so to save building costs or utility costs, then it doesn't make sense to pay that extra money if it out-weighs the savings. This is right in-line with the premium that "green" companies charge for their products or services. If you make something that going to save money, then why bang the customer in the front-end??? 

SirDude


----------



## Shadow

The ist post said Alabama had little or no codes. True a few years ago. Your book is a little out of date. All plumbing has to be done by a licensed plumber that is state code, septic tank work even a repair has to have a permit and inspection by the county. building codes are either here or coming on all aspects of building. I personally don't like it but the stupid things people are doing that are really dangerous is forcing them on us that do it right. We always over complied with the national building codes and never had a problem selling anything we built even with all kinds of inspections done. If I was buying and upon talking with the sellers or during inspection they had side stepped correct building procedures I would walk away. The codes are there to protect people. most home owners really need them. People who are looking for a place with no codes are not planning to build something I would let my cat stay in. And I don't even have a cat. David[/I]


----------



## Nevada

In Nevada it's by county. Some have them and some don't.


----------



## TnAndy

sgl42 said:


> as i read it, it was saying that TN had no STATE-level building codes, *but that that was changing, and there was soon to be STATE-level codes. *
> --sgl


THAT was my point......there is NO talk of a State level building codes, hence, that statement is inaccurate.


----------



## geo in mi

Don't know where Terry Herb gets his information about Michigan, but it wasn't from this website: http://www.reedconstructiondata.com/building-codes/michigan/

Michigan has lots of zoning ordinances and building codes. Well, septic, construction, mechanicals, plumbing, electrical, rehab, fire, and so forth. Most start at the Township level where you must apply for a building permit, or ask for a copy--or references to the codes involved.

Obviously, not much building going on right now in Michigan, nor is anyone thinking of moving TO Michigan, but, even so, one shouldn't be misled by thinking they will get a free hand to build anything, anywhere, they please here.

geo


----------



## ronbre

here in Michigan it depends on what you are building..a house or garage or barn you'll have to get an inspection and there are codes when you have an inspection..if it is smaller or just something simple like a fence or shed..nope..none


----------



## willow_girl

geo in mi said:


> Don't know where Terry Herb gets his information about Michigan, but it wasn't from this website: http://www.reedconstructiondata.com/building-codes/michigan/
> 
> Michigan has lots of zoning ordinances and building codes. Well, septic, construction, mechanicals, plumbing, electrical, rehab, fire, and so forth. Most start at the Township level where you must apply for a building permit, or ask for a copy--or references to the codes involved.
> 
> Obviously, not much building going on right now in Michigan, nor is anyone thinking of moving TO Michigan, but, even so, one shouldn't be misled by thinking they will get a free hand to build anything, anywhere, they please here.
> 
> geo


Yeah. It's been a few years, so my recollection's a bit hazy, but it seems when DH#2 and I built, where the county hadn't established a code, the state code applied.


----------



## salmonslayer

I live in one of the poorest counties in Missouri (the county unincorporated about 10 years ago and the entire county is zoned agriculture) and there are literally no codes or enforcement beyond some EPA mandates.

Its good from the standpoint of no permit hassles or expenses but we are having to correct a multitude of sins as we remodel our old farmhouse. We found thinwalled pipe for our main waste line, no junction boxes for any of the electrical system, floor joists cut for various reasons over the years and inadequate headers over one of the garage doors. We knew that going into it and we got it for a great price but we have spent a lot of time and money correcting things as we remodel. 

On balance I would rather be unregulated and it forces you to become much more involved in what you are doing to your place, even if you contract it out. But, even with all of the work we are doing, we would never pass a modern building inspection. Financing can also be an issue, we originally looked to take out a mortgage from our bank (USAA) but they wouldnt touch anything not zoned single family residential so we just bought it outright. What I have learned from the locals though is that local banks will finance based on "as is" specifications at a little higher interest rate than what is prevailing.

We contracted out the major electrical (weather head, new tri-plex, new service panels, some of the interior wiring) and specified that it had to comply with code prevailing in the nearest large community which follows national standards. Some of what we found was extremely dangerous and I am amazed this place didnt burn down before but we are pleased with the results and we like the uniqueness of all the houses here.

Just be aware of what your getting into and remember that though housing is extremely inexpensive in these areas, you have to have money put aside for the repairs you will need to make. The end product is very satisfying.


----------



## michiganfarmer

ronbre said:


> here in Michigan it depends on what you are building..a house or garage or barn you'll have to get an inspection and there are codes when you have an inspection..if it is smaller or just something simple like a fence or shed..nope..none


If I build a barn for farm use I only have to buy a land use permit from the township. no building, plumbing, or electrical permit or inspections. this is Grand traverse county


----------



## ET1 SS

Maine does recognize the National Building Codes. But only the urban areas enforce them.

Most of Maine is rural, so there is no enforcement.


----------



## ErinP

Minelson said:


> Yes...When we moved here I asked about codes and they looked at my like "huh?" One more reason why we like it here


Same thing I got when I called the court house in Kansas when we were looking at building our house.

Kansas and Nebraska are both states where it depends upon county/town where you're building. 
Kansas does have a statewide code enforcement for septic, but that's it. 
Ie, your house can fall down around you, killing all occupants, but you'd _better_ not be poisoning the ground water.


----------



## ET1 SS

ErinP said:


> Same thing I got when I called the court house in Kansas when we were looking at building our house.
> 
> Kansas and Nebraska are both states where it depends upon county/town where you're building.
> Kansas does have a statewide code enforcement for septic, but that's it.
> Ie, your house can fall down around you, killing all occupants, but you'd _better_ not be poisoning the ground water.


Here they want a licensed septic engineer to design your septic system, and to say where it can go. Which costs about $150.

Once you have that set of plans, anyone can do it, I did ours myself.

And there is no inspection.


----------



## ErinP

Ours can be designed by whomever you want, and put in by whomever you want (self included) but they want to look at it in the ground before you bury everything.


----------



## Mountainview42

I agree with sgl42, and I'll just add this ole favorite: "Follow the (think big, like corporate/national level) money".

Sure, codes were initially intended to protect people, and still do.
But what else do they do...?
And who do they really benefit most, key word there is most.
And lets not forget the negative affect, who and what do they tend to harm/stifle, not allow for a "Better mousetrap" to be allowed to develop etc...?

Anyone who has ever seen the movie Garbage Warrior as just one example can see real quick who really benefits from codes developed half a century ago still being rammed down everyones throats.

Are concrete, and sheetrock, and osb really the "Best" building materials? (Anyone nodding here go directly and have your head examined)

Best (short term only) for the industry that pumps that crap out, but what I meant was, "Best" for the people who will actually live in them, and have to heat and cool them, for a lifetime.

Now if your idea of utopia is living in a (super inefficient) stick built cookie cutter rabbit hutch in the burbs, well, brother the UBC is just the ticket.

But if you want to build an earthship, or an Oregon cob, or ....and you really don't need a 30-40 year mortgage, then what?

Or, say you decide to have a composting toilet, but your county sez you need to have a blah-blah septic system or no sign off...---?

Remember big business/gov/Banks (fill in the blank) does not intend to share "Their Pie" (Everything you earn for 30-40 years) with you or anyone.

And I know this post was about states with no codes (none, as stated already) but what we really need to think about is why.

Why do we allow a broken system to stay broken.


----------



## ErinP

> Are concrete, and sheetrock, and osb really the "Best" building materials? (Anyone nodding here go directly and have your head examined)


Concrete, yes. 
While it might have a fairly significant environmental footprint, there is a reason it's still in use after a few thousand years. It's reliable, lasts forever, and doesn't off-gas, contain contaminants, etc. Additionally, it's an excellent thermal mass.

While I'm firmly in favor of alternative building methods, concrete is a _really_ traditional method that has stood the test of the eons.


----------



## TedH71

Erin,

KS DOES have a statewide building codes now. I was taking carpentry classes at a local college here two and half years ago and my teacher was saying that KS was finally starting to work on and get on the bandwagon regarding having statewide codes established due to some dangerous buildings burning down. I would've finished the carpentry classes (had 6 more months to go) but the college decided to close out the program so I switched majors. Now I wonder if I could try to find an entry level carpentry job.


----------



## ErinP

Do you have a link or something?
I could believe that they're "finally starting to work on" but I can't find anything in place yet...


----------



## TedH71

It was the teacher's verbal words...I honestly have no idea of where to locate that info. As it is, I'm more concerned about finding a job, lol.


----------



## Cabin Fever

I believe that all states have building codes....there's even a national building code. But, it's up to the local units of government (county, city, township, etc) to decide whether or not they want to enforce them.


----------



## ErinP

Ah, i wonder if that's what that teacher was referring to. 
Because the last I saw, in Kansas at least, the only state-wide code _enforcement_ they were interested in was septic.
And, for tradesmen, you would need to be up on your codes for no other reason that professionals are held to a higher standard than we owner-builders are.


----------



## ET1 SS

Cabin Fever said:


> I believe that all states have building codes .... there's even a national building code. But, it's up to the local units of government (county, city, township, etc) to decide whether or not they want to enforce them.


I agree. That is my understanding.


----------



## tiogacounty

Don't know about the other 49 states, but on Jan, 1st. 2011 Pennsylvania is adopting MANDATORY residential fire sprinklers on all new single family construction. As a builder, I have watched the introduction of the IRC code to our state, and how it quickly become a bureaucratic nightmare. There is no doubt in my mind that this is a combination of the rabid desire of our government to exert more control and the ability of the special interests to mandate requirements that result in HUGE profits in their own narrow specialties. Outfits like Simpson, and other makers of joist hangers, seismic hardware etc... are seeing massive increases in the forced need for their products. That need somehow grows, exponentially, with ever new revision to the "code". Now the sprinkler manufacturers have gotten a foothold into this scam and they will end up adding ten thousand dollars to the cost of a new home. The fact that the homebuilding industry is in a deep depression and cannot afford this fraud seems to be of little importance to those that line their own pockets, or get drunk on their newly increased power. This is all heading in a VERY wrong direction, and fast......


----------



## arabian knight

ET1 SS said:


> I agree. That is my understanding.


True and I would not want to live in a place that had no codes to follow. No way can this country go back into the dark ages of sewage treatment, building that is substandard making the it dangerous for those inside and others in cost if something happens.


----------



## ET1 SS

arabian knight said:


> True and I would not want to live in a place that had no codes to follow. No way can this country go back into the dark ages of sewage treatment, building that is substandard making the it dangerous for those inside and others in cost if something happens.


Okay.

A few decades ago the folks in this township decided they no longer wanted to pay the salaries of the town's 'employees'. Like mayor, city clerks, tax assessor, inspectors, etc. So they burned the town charter.

Now we have much lower taxes. 

So long as you dont mind paying for those folks and their pension funds; then you can 'enjoy' having them. 

If I had wanted to live in an urban area with higher taxes, I might have moved to a different area. But I decided to move here instead.

Ya'll have fun now


----------



## HermitJohn

If you hire a reputable builder, they are going to build to code even in unincorporated areas with no enforced codes. Good builder is going to have his own standards at least equal to most codes if not higher standards.

I wouldnt worry about somebody building a house on their own land owned outright that they and their family are going to live in. Few people are totally stupid and build something so flimsy it will cave in on them. Building codes unfortunately are necessary for the greedy who want to cut corners to increase profits. You know those that flip houses for a living living off suckers. When houses become just another commodity to peddle and make profit on rather than a home, then you need universal standards.

People that are totally focussed on a house as "a financial investment" need to go live in a gated community with the nazi homeowner associations that even want to tell you what color curtains you can put in your windows and how to hang your toilet paper. They are totally focused on control and property values. Go enjoy yourselves there and leave us living out in sticks in whatever shack we chose to live in to our own devices. I dont care what a neighbor does on HIS property as long as it stays on HIS property. He wants to live in a 1964 trailer house painted hot pink and fill his yard with plastic flamingoes/gnomes and pile old cars 5 high, more power to him. But no running untreated sewage or whatever over onto my property. 

As to worrying about if a house is built to "standards" hire a bonded inspector if you cant judge for yourself. Dont make an offer on a house that doesnt meet whatever standards you have. Simple as that. Those looking first and foremost for profit from people with mortgages are going to build to standards that the lenders demand.


----------



## ET1 SS

If you building with a mortgage, then obviously the lender will have minimum standards to 'protect' their money.

If your in a neighborhood with a HOA then your clearly not homesteading, you live in a city, and your paying higher taxes and fees for that 'privilege'.

When you live rural on our own land build what you want.

None of my neighbors can see my land, none of them can see my house. I can not see any one else' house from my land. That is because we are rural.

If houses were close enough to see each other it would be urban, but we are not urban. Do what you want on your land out of sight of anyone else; and I will do what I want on my land out of sight of anyone else.

I have no desire to be paying higher taxes just so an inspector can tell me what I can do on my homestead.


----------



## Brian Lee

sgl42 said:


> as i read it, it was saying that TN had no STATE-level building codes, but that that was changing, and there was soon to be STATE-level codes. as the post stated, even in the states with no state level codes often had codes from smaller jurisdictions (ie, counties and cities).
> 
> re: comments about codes being useful
> from the original blog entry i linked to:
> 
> also note that the original blog is about earthbag building. this is a technology that isn't part of the mainstream, so that it won't meet code in many places without some sort of waiver, or signoff from an architect. and that's one problem with codes, in that it's very expensive and time consuming, if not impossible, to try anything innovative, or out of the mainstream.
> 
> eg, code requires you to have a openable window in your bedrooms, in order to escape from a fire. but if you build an underground house, and build it out of concrete which doesn't burn, does it make sense to have to follow that rule?
> 
> so, were i to be building myself in the absence of code requirements, i'd certainly look at the codes, try to understand their purpose, and do what is safe and makes sense. but if something doesn't make sense for the technology i'm using, i would simply not follow it, and would not have to abandon everything because of bureaucrats without brains following a bunch of rules they don't understand.
> 
> from my perspective, i've heard of too many instances where the codes seem to be written to help the building industry, not the homeowners. and too many instances where the codes are used to extract permit fees, rather than protect homeowners from builders taking shortcuts. i'd prefer to decide for myself. that's why i visit a homesteading forum to begin with.
> 
> --sgl


Your absolutely right about codes being influenced by industry, Lumber, Hardware, Electric. companies have a big stake in the industry.
I know Meigs County Tn. has no permits required at this time but it is in the works to establish them. God Bless a place that a man is still free to build his own house without a permit.


----------



## HonestAbe

I realize this thread is 10 Years old and it’s been almost 30 years since I taught code compliance.
Back then codes were written in the blood of a deadmen. Codes were mostly lessons learned from disasters.
But even with that in mind a owner built home at that time was mostly exempt from code compliance.
as soon as I showed that exemption in the code most of my owner builders were ready to go.
but I had to point out to them since they didn’t have to comply and didn’t have to stay they might as well stay and find out what was going on. If I can’t get them to stay till the end of that night class they almost always ended the class and usually got better scores than those that were required to be there. 
Funny how taking the pressure off of people makes it easier for them to learn


----------



## 101pigs

sgl42 said:


> seems to be a common question, and just stumbled across the following info:
> 
> 
> following the links, looks like the ebook costs $20. haven't read the book, but the summary info above should give you a running start at which states to begin thinking about, if that is something you're interested in.
> 
> --sgl


All states in the U.S. has building codes if you want electric or plumbing for a bulding. Electric companies require you go by their building code which most is a standard code for all states.


----------



## ET1 SS

101pigs said:


> All states in the U.S. has building codes if you want electric or plumbing for a bulding. Electric companies require you go by their building code which most is a standard code for all states.


The concern is for which states have the capacity or desire to 'enforce' those codes.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

If you don’t comply with codes on a new build, will that negatively impact your ability to find insurance?


----------



## ET1 SS

Alice In TX/MO said:


> If you don’t comply with codes on a new build, will that negatively impact your ability to find insurance?


We thought it would. We thought that the 'common wisdom' holds that un-inspected homes would never get insurance.

I built our house in 2005-2007. It has never been inspected by anyone.

We had no insurance and we had no mortgage.

In 2019 [12 years later] we needed some cash to complete another project we were working on. So we had our house assessed and we got insurance, then we got a Home-Equity-Loan [mortgage]. The mortgage was finalized in Jan 2020.

The hardest part of getting the mortgage was the assessment. They needed to find another house of similar construction methods within our county to make a comparison with. Failing that, they got guesses from three independent assessors and averaged them together.

Today we have home insurance and a mortgage, all without ever having a building inspector in our township.


----------



## HonestAbe

HermitJohn said:


> I dont care what a neighbor does on HIS property as long as it stays on HIS property. He wants to live in a 1964 trailer house painted hot pink and fill his yard with plastic flamingoes/gnomes and pile old cars 5 high, more power to him. But no running untreated sewage or whatever over onto my property.


 How come you are ok with him spreading visual pollution on you but not liquid?


----------

